# Pendle Witches Vintage Velo



## User482 (4 Apr 2014)

http://www.pendlewitchesvintagevelo.co.uk/

Anyone entered this? Easter Sunday, 53 miles up through the Forest of Bowland and a pie and pea dinner at the finish. Should be good.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Apr 2014)

Yes, I'm in this, on a bright yellow late80's Ribble, which gives me 10 minute start on my pal !


----------



## User482 (7 Apr 2014)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Yes, I'm in this, on a bright yellow late80's Ribble, which gives me 10 minute start on my pal !



I'll look out for you. I'll be on an old Thorn Audax, in racing green.


----------



## User482 (22 Apr 2014)

What a great event! Fantastic cycling country, home made cakes, and a specially brewed beer at the finish. Here I am ascending the Nick O' Pendle. Chris Boardman's course record is probably safe...


----------

